# client / customer



## ddgzz

I know well the word "cliente" in Spanish, but I am not sure if I can may a distinction between the words "client" and "customer" in English, let alone translate them into Spanish.

Someone please elighten me! Gracias.

_<< Moderator edit: Many threads with the  exact same question were merged to form this thread, to avoid  repetition in the forum. The thread was then closed, because none of the  questions had a specific sample sentence, as required by the  forum's rules. >>_


----------



## flightgoddess

ddgzz said:
			
		

> I know well the word "cliente" in Spanish, but I am not sure if I can may a distinction between the words "client" and "customer" in English, let alone translate them into Spanish.
> 
> Someone please elighten me! Gracias.


 
client, I would say is used more in situations where they are paying for a service and the relationship is more intimate. A lawyer has a client, not a customer. 

customer, I believe is used more in informal situations. In a store, the cashier helps the customer, not a client.

Other examples: a professional driver( of a limo or car) who always drives for the same people has clients, a taxi driver has customers. 

I suppose one way to look at it is if it has any legal connotation or associations (insurance, banking, accounting, finance, lawyers) or it is something of a long term committment than use client.

For informal situations, transient, etc ( library, restaurantes, pet store, etc) use customer.


----------



## VenusEnvy

Client sounds more formal to me. It also implies a more active relationship between the "salesperson" and the person receiving the service (the client).

Customer sounds more informal to me. It also implies a more passive relationship between the "salesperson" and the person buynig something (the customer). 

Often times, I think of a shopper as a customer because they are simply buying something. Whereas, if someone is shopping for bank loans, for example, it means that there is more interaction between the servicer and client.

I hope I've spoken clearly!   Let me know if not.



EDIT:
Flight: Wow, we were right on the same page with that one! lol


----------



## medio-payaso

Also just about anytime that there is a written contract involved, the consumer is called a 'client' and not a customer.

For example, I work in construction, and the people whose houses we build are our 'clients'.  On the other hand, when we go to the hardware store to buy materials, we are 'customers'.


----------



## Mad dog

ddgzz said:
			
		

> I know well the word "cliente" in Spanish, but I am not sure if I *can/may* a distinction between the words "client" and "customer" in English, let alone translate them into Spanish.
> 
> Someone please e*n*lighten me! Gracias.


 
Certainly I do agree with all your opinions. 

My idea about the difference between both is the different counter's side and who of them take the service.

client = someone who receives services.
customer = someone who buys goods or a service.

*We are customers in every place where we buy and the salesperson sees us like your clients.*

*In Spanish, both words be translated like "cliente"*

Bye


----------



## EugeG

Hello everybody,

Can you tell me which word is better to be used in a business context? Is there any difference between them?
I´ve been translating a web site using  "client" everytime the word "cliente" appeared, but now I have to translate "atención al cliente" and I found it as "customer service", so I wonder which would be the best option.

thanks in advance

Euge


----------



## Tatzingo

Hi,

I think the best word to use in a business context would be Client. Collectively, they are the Clientele. However, when refering to "Atencion al Cliente" department, we always say "customer service department" and NOT client service. 

Having said that, it does depend on the type of business. If it's in an office, i would use "client". If in a shop/store, then "customer".

Hope some of that helps.

Tatz.


----------



## EugeG

Thanks Tatz, I´ve just found other threads with the same title...


----------



## carcoma

Hello all,

I always thought that the English word for "cliente" was "costumer". But now I hear that the British comercials -sellers- who work with me, they always use the word "client".

Is there any difference between "costumer" and "client"?

Which is better? When?

Thank you.


----------



## Lebasi

Hi,
They are very close in meaning, but in general terms:

A client is usually the party for which professional services are rendered, as by an attorney. 

Hope it helps!


----------



## Venezuelan_sweetie

Buenos días a todos!

¿Qué no son Customer y Client lo mismo? ¿Hay alguna variante en español?

Aún estoy nueva en esto, sorry if I make any crazy mistake in here...

Gracias por la ayuda.


----------



## westopia

Hola,
Aquí hay un thread con el mismo tema.  Sólo tienes que usar el search engine para encontrar más.  Espero te sirva.

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=10299

Saludos,


----------



## Venezuelan_sweetie

Mil gracias!  Aún me cuesta un poquito moverme en el site, aunque está bastante sencillo y práctico.

Felíz día!


----------



## Max_3_16

Hi everyone.

I would like to know when I have to use Costumer and when I have to use Client. Wordreference says that both Costumer and client are the same thing, but I have always heard Costumer instead client. 

Thanks.


----------



## superpolloruso

*I* think you use client only for business*.*


----------



## mariposita

For a store or restaurant, the word customer is generally used. However, when you are referring to the customers in the collective sense, you can also use the word clientele.

For a professional sort of business or one that provides a delineated service, the word client is used. Graphic designers, lawyers, accountants, massage therapists, etc. have clients. When a company contracts the services of another company, they are usually a client.

There is some gray area, for example, a bank might have both customers (individuals who use a given bank) and clients (larger companies who use the bank's more complicated services). A hair salon might have customers or clients--those with clients would tend to be more upscale (or at least trying...).


----------



## Max_3_16

Thanks. In my case, the Bank example is what I was looking for XD


----------



## PRIMEVERA

Existe alguna diferencia entre Client y customer? 
Estoy traduciendo un texto en el que aparece esta frase:
 
"It is the responsibility of the *customer / client* and the supplying distributor to read and understand the operating manual"
 
Siempre he creído que eran palabras sinónimas
 
Muchas gracias por vuestra ayuda


----------



## fuzzzylogix

sí lo son...aunque client tiene varios significados, especialmente en informática.

puedes usar cualqueira de los dos...


----------



## PRIMEVERA

Entonces te parecería bien que eliminara una palabra y dijera simplemente Cliente?? 
En realidad yo buscaba una forma alternativa para decir "Customer" sin utilizar la palabra "Cliente"


----------



## fuzzzylogix

consumidor...usuario...

son dos alternativas que puedes usar si no qiuieres ser demasiado repetitivo...


----------



## mariposita

Cada palabra tiene su contexto... no son términos intercambiables.

Hay varios hilos sobre este tema. Por ejemplo este:

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=357126&highlight=client


----------



## PRIMEVERA

Muchísimas Gracias a todos.


----------



## ciganka

Hi.

*Customer* is more generally used while a *client* is more professional, for certain type of job or business (lawyers, managers,agents..)

A customer is person who buys goods or a service and client is a person who receives services.

Hope it helps


----------



## Geneva

¡Buenos Días!
Estoy leyendo un panfleto para una reunión de empleados de una corporación y veo el uso de estas palabras en distintos contextos: 
*clients *son las universidades y compañias que contratan con ellos, mientras que *customers *son los individuos que reciben directamente sus servicios.

Las 2 traducen *cliente *en español, ¿como harían ustedes la diferencia entre los 2 para los empleados hispanos que asistan a la reunión?


----------



## aurilla

En español no hace la distinción. 
Posiblemente podrías identificar a "customers" como "consumidores".


----------



## juramaca

Clientes, los que se caen con la lana.

Usuarios, todo aquel a quien prestamos un servicio. 

Ambos serian clientes.

-------------------------------------------------
Yo la verdad no se, solo es mi opinion. Esperemos las sugerencias de los demas.

Gracias por corregir mis horrrrrrrores ortograficos.


----------



## aurilla

Viendo la alternativa presentada por juramaca, dependería de lo que se está ofreciendo. Si son servicios, serían "usuarios" y si son productos, entonces "consumidores".


----------



## Geneva

Son generalmente los estudiantes e invitados que hacen uso de los servicios de restaurante, cafeterías, plazas de comidas rápidas, etc...dentro del campus o terrenos de una compañia.
Creo que usuarios sería una buena opción.
¡Gracias!


----------



## pekeke

¿cuál sería la diferencia entre client y customer? estoy traduciendo un texto sobre una empresa y la relación que tiene con sus clientes y cada vez dudo sobre si llamerlos "clients" o "customers"... ¿alguien podría ayudarme?


----------



## turi

No estoy muy seguro de si sabría explicartelo según mi opinión. "client" el que compra y se va. "customer" el que siempre compra ahí. O sea que una empresa puede tener de los dos tipos, los que compran puntualmente y los que compran habitualmente. Tampoco te digo que te fies de mi. A ver si alguien se incorpora y echa una manita.

Saludos, t.


----------



## Zeli

No estoy de acuerdo con turissa. Las dos palabras obviamente llevan un significado semejante. Básicamente un client recibe servicios y un customer compra géneros, bienes, mercancías etc


----------



## Basenjigirl

Turissa, buen intento pero lo que escribiste no es correcto.

Pekeke,
En inglés, _customer _es la palabra general para referirse a la persona que compra de una empresa. En general, se puede usar _customer_ en cualquier contexto. Pero si quieres variar tus términos y ser más preciso, _client_ es el término que se suele usar en contextos empresariales profesionales cuando una empresa (o un profesional) ofrece un servicio. Por ejemplo, abogados, arquitectos, estudios de diseño, empresas de marketing y publicidad, peluqueros, etc. tienen "clients." Pero una empresa que vende objetos (comida, muebles, ordenadores, coches, etc.) tiene "customers." 

Por ejemplo, un arquitecto tiene "clients", pero Coca-Cola, Microsoft y la pescadería en la esquina tienen "customers." 

Si la empresa en tu texto es una que ofrece un tipo de servicio, es muy probable que "clients" suene mejor en inglés. Si la empresa vende objetos, es muy probable que "customers" le quede mejor. 

Pero ¡ojo!, si es un hotel el término mejor es "guests" y si es un resturante "diners."

Espero que te sirva.


----------



## pekeke

Si hablamos de una aerolínea... ¿serían clients o customers?


----------



## Zeli

Yo diría *passengers* pero hoy día se dice más *customers*


----------



## turi

Passengers. Es como yo los llamaría. Pero hoy en día ya no se sabe. Incluso llaman clients a los enfermos en Inglaterra.


----------



## Zeli

Sí, turissa.  *pasajeros*


----------



## pekeke

Había pensado en decir "passengers", pero por algún motivo algo no me sonaba bien... Me quedo con customers, entonces... Gracias a todos! Me han ayudado muchísimo!


----------



## Basenjigirl

pekeke said:


> Si hablamos de una aerolínea... ¿serían clients o customers?


_
Customers_ o _passengers_ pero no _clients_ en este caso.


----------



## Zeli

Yo prefiero *passengers* pero oigo mucho *customers* de aeroíneas o ferrocarriles.  De acuerdo con Basenjigirl - no se usa *clients* en este caso.


----------



## Romulus

Últimamente se usa mucho "customer" en sectores que ya tenían otro término, por ejemplo "passenger" en el caso de las líneas de transporte de viajeros, con un afán de enfatizar la atención que la empresa presta a sus usuarios. Supongo que es consecuencia de la generalización como especialidad departamental, dentro de las empresas grandes, de "customer attention". Ahora bien, no es más que una moda. Decaerá. Si el texto a traducir versa sobre el grado de atención prestada a los usuarios, tiene un pase emplear "customer", pero en contextos digamos planos, yo respetaría el término convencional. El caso realmente interesante es la diferencia entre "customer" y "client" en la banca angloparlante. ¿Alguién se ha fijado en esto?


----------



## Lucienqu

En una traducción en la que estoy trabajando actualmente tengo esta frase:       
"Her responsibilities (clerical activities, data entry and office organization) are integral to ensuring that the service delivery system operates seamlessly from *customer and client intake *through closing, follow-up and beyon".
¿Cómo puedo traducir "*customer and client intake*"?
Espero su pronta respuesta, ya que tengo poco tiempo.
Muchas gracias.


----------



## Romulus

Yo diría: desde *la entrada de los datos de clientes *hasta ...


----------



## Romulus

Lucienqu: añado a mi último que a efectos del español (y, creo, del francés), al menos en cuanto a banca se refiere, "client" y "customer" son sinónimos, "clientes". Ahora, para los bancarios angloparlantes tienen muchísimos matices ... comerciales, sociales, etc.


----------



## Lucienqu

Gracias Romulus. Junto con la ayuda que me brindaste, lo resolví de la siguiente manera: "  *desde el consumo realizado por el cliente habitual y el cliente transitorio hasta el cierre, el seguimiento y más allá*".
Espero que quede bien.


----------



## Romulus

Bueno ... a ver qué dice tu "client" ... o tu "customer". ;-)


----------



## juandiego

¿Qué tal *clientes y compradores*?


----------



## Romulus

No lo sé, Juan. Me da a mí que estamos hablando de un puesto administrativo en banca, y los servicios bancarios no suelen tener compradores, sino usuarios o clientes. En inglés, en la gran mayoría de los servicios, salvo la banca, es igual: tienen "users", que es general, o, si el servicio tiene un componente intelectual (abogados, contables, asesores de inversión, etc.), tienen "clients". Que yo sepa sólo la banca tienen los dos "clients" y "customers" sin que para, por ejemplo, los hispano o francoparlantes medie diferencia alguna. Es un tema interesante. En este caso concreto me imagino que se refiere a los clientes de los servicios minoristas por un lado, que se suelen llamar "customers" y de los servicios de banca privada por otro, que se suelen llamar "clients". A efectos del español, repito, los dos son clientes.


----------



## juandiego

Hola Romulus.
También había pensado en *clientes y usuarios*, fundamentalmente por la explicación que tu dabas en el post numero 12 en el que mencionabas "usuarios" de pasada.

Es una interpretación personal que necesitaría ser contrastada pero a mí *cliente* me sugiere como una persona en cierta manera fidelizada, mientras que *usuario* simplemente es el que utiliza el servicio.


----------



## Romulus

Pues, sí, usuario es mejor que comprador. Los compradores de los bancos tienen la curiosa costumbre de llamarse todos D. Emilio Botín. Pero una pregunta: si, como creo que es el caso, la diferencia entre "client" y "customer" en la banca anglosajona es un fenómeno netamente anglófono que no existe en los demás idiomas, ¿qué necesidad hay de simularla en el otro idioma? Se dice clientes y santas pascuas. Allá ellos.


----------



## juandiego

Ahí me has dado. 
Hombre, por intentar encontrar el matiz de la traducción de cada una de ellas, que además es uno de los objetos de este foro. No obstante, si no se consigue, como en este caso parece ser, tendría que darte toda la razón.


----------



## Romulus

Pues, ya ves. A mí me fastidia porque creo que es un fenómeno muy interesante que yo he descubierto viviendo fuera. En los países angloparlantes todo los bancarios saben instintivamente la diferencia entre un "client" y un "customer" y jamás se equivocan entre uno y otro pero nadie, que yo sepa, la ha documentado. Tiene implicaciones psicológicas y sociales de máximo interés pero a nadie le importa por la sencilla razón que nadie que lo viva se da cuenta de ella. C'est la vie.


----------



## Sebastián Valmont

Amigos,

Estoy escribiendo una carta para la empresa que trabajo que es del rubro financiero y tengo una duda, quería saber si es lo mismo "client" y "customer"? Uno es más elegante que otro o tienen el mismo peso. Gracias.

SV


----------



## siibert

Good explanation mariposita.  Cheers!


Short and perfectly clear, ciganka.  Thanks a lot


----------



## schweizer

Greetings

What would be the suitable word for a translation work ?

Client or customer

The person who pays is a client or customer.
When do you use client. Is there any difference between the former words?

Thank you in advance


----------



## Maximus07

Client for me is a more profesional and prestegious word for customers.  Mcdonalds have customers while law firms have clients.


----------



## natskoala

¿qué ocurre cuando una empresa vende productos de forma regular a sus "clientes"? Unos son los "suppliers" y los otros... "clients"? "customers"?


----------



## Romulus

Hola Natskoala:
Depende del sector de que se trate. Si los productos son tangibles (coches, máquinas de escribir, latas de alimentos, etc.), serían "customers". Si son intangibles (seguros, planes de pensiones, etc.), serían "clients". Donde hay problemas es en la banca. La banca teóricamente vende productos intangibles (la custodia del dinero, facilidades de pago, etc.), lo que sugiere "clients". Pero en muchos casos los vende a gente normal (de clase media o baja) y por ese motivo adopta el estilo "customer" con el único fin de ponerse al mismo nivel que el tendedero (carnicero, panadero, etc.). Tiene que ver - no sé exactamente hasta qué punto - con su miedo a un resurgimiento del odio hacia la usura (el cobro de intereses), que ha jaloneado la historia occidental con las consecuencias que todos conocemos.


----------



## natskoala

Resuelve mi duda y añade un nuevo conocimiento de propina. Gracias.


----------



## Romulus

Cuánto me alegro. Ciao.


----------



## divina

But in Spanish both client and customer would translate to "cliente", right?


----------



## Gabriel

That's correct.


----------



## Eddie P

*I would like to know what's the difference between client vs customer?

I do customer service at work and they call in to make payments for their mortgages.

If I do this for customers what would I be doing for a client?
*


----------



## kayokid

Hello. In my experience, client has become the in vogue term and has replaced customer (as well as "patients" in the medical field) in many instances.


----------



## Gabo218

Hola, tengo la duda de cuando usar uno y otro, o si es indistinto.

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## kayokid

Hello. In modern AmE both client and customer are sometimes interchangeable. In my opinion, a client is someone who pays for the services of a company and usually deals with a particular salesman/representative. The relationship between the client and the service provider is usually longer term. A customer is someone who shops at a store (a department store, grocery store, etc.) and does not depend on the advice of a store employee.

Let's see what others say.


----------



## Gabo218

Thanks for answering Kayokid.

I understand what you mean, it's just I can remember some cases the other way around.

i.e: "Dell customer care"

! hope to read more opinions.

Thanks!


----------



## paulakram

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=10299&langid=24


----------



## chamyto

Both are acceptable but, from my point of view,  I'd rather use "customer" as a _cliente potencial_ (the one who asks for information, asks for help...) and both customer and client as the one who pays for whatever  he/she needs.


----------



## fenixpollo

This thread has been closed because there is no sample sentence, and because the topic has been discussed many times in this forum. 

You can find some of those discussions by searching our dictionary for client customer and looking at the bottom of the dictionary entry. If you would like to contribute to one of those threads, feel free.

Please search our site before opening a new thread. To avoid further repetition, this thread has been closed. Thank you for your understanding as we work to keep the forum organized.


----------

